# 2017 Ferry Brohures



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

All three brochures for the main players on the Italy Greece route have now been released.

All early booking discounts end 28 Feb 2017....

Anek Line:-

http://www.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Br...files/assets/common/downloads/publication.pdf

Superfast:-

http://www.superfast.com/adriatiki/images/flipbooks/2017/en/BROCHURE2017GBWEB.pdf

Grimaldi/Minoan:-

http://www.minoan.gr/sites/default/files/uploads/brochures/2017/entypo2017uk5thV.pdf

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a thoughtful thing to do!

I am sure that many will be appreciative of the time you have taken to post the links! (So they don't spend hours trying to find them all) 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Thanks for the brochure links.

I have been trying to get my head around the differences. Particularly on the Venice routes.

Obviously Minoan do not do proper 'Camping on Board', but do the cabin and 30% discount.

Anek/Superfast do Camping on Board, but not on one ship. However they do not specifiy which ship operates which schedule on which date. Also is it possible that one books for Camping on board and then they substitute the ship that does not permit it - then what?

On the Anek website it states one has to pay 'Deck' fares for each passenger on top of vehicle fare - cannot find that on Superfast, but it must be the same.

The 'Over 60' discount only applies to passengers, and vehicles under 6m/2m - seems a bit mean if one is paying a higher fare.

Pete, any further info on my observations would be appreciated.

In your own time.:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*"Anek/Superfast do Camping on Board, but not on one ship. However they do not specifiy which ship operates which schedule on which date. Also is it possible that one books for Camping on board and then they substitute the ship that does not permit it - then what?"*

Its the usual confusion that you get with Greece ferries Geoff. I haven't checked properly but you used to be able to go online and it would give you a ship code for each crossing on their timetables. Can't find that at the moment but it might be there somewhere or be released later.

Anek/Superfast share the route,

Superfast have 4 ships on the route that I 'THINK' have the Camping on board' option, SFast 1, SFast II, SFast XI and SFast XII. 
They are also advertising a 'camper special' (similar to Minoan with inside cabin etc) when the ship 'FB Asterion' is on a particular route.

Anek definitely have 2 ships that have the 'Camping on board' option, FB Hellenic Spirit and FB Olympic Champion. They also offer the 'camper special' when the ship FB Asterion is on their route so they must alternate that ship between both companies.

So, if we can find out which crossings FB Asterion are on we'll have cracked it.

Asterion is an Anek ship btw.

Clear as mud. :smile:

Pete

ps:- I accept no responsibility for any errors in this post


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Further to the above,


> "if you book Camping on board and they substitute that ship, then what?"


You would like to think they would offer you a cabin at no extra charge wouldn't you?

I can remember this happening to someone in the past, I think its in the Greece forum somewhere.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"Clear as mud.


ps:- I accept no responsibility for any errors in this post "

I do not blame you Pete.

I doubt whether I would get any better info on the phone or face-to-face - just a shrug of the shoulders or rather a raise of the chin and a click of the tongue.

Remember, 'it is never their fault' - top-down and bottom-up.

But we still go there for the times that we do not have to deal with the government and company employees:wink2::smile2::smile2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

@nicholsong (Geoff) and others if interested...



> Anek/Superfast do Camping on Board, but not on one ship. However they do not specifiy which ship operates which schedule on which date.


Bit of a faff but you can find out which ship is on which route/date online...

Use the routes and timetables options and starting a dummy online booking with either Anek or Superfast..

http://www.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/Routes_Timetables

http://booking.anek-superfast.com/html/onlinebooking.jsp?cmp=SFF&lan=en

Any crossings showing with the (Anek) ship 'F/B Asterion' will not have the 'camping on board' option.

At first glance It looks like F/B Asterion is only used on the Venice crossings.

Note - both Anek and Superfast ships will appear on both timetables as the routes are shared.

Do let me know if there is an easier way. :smile:

Pete


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We are travelling up from Sicily and can go from Bari or Brindisi to Patras. There is no camping on board at this time of year so I would be interested in any observations about quality of either port or service provided.

I assume from Brindisi will be a little cheaper as a shorter journey


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Webby1 said:


> We are travelling up from Sicily and can go from Bari or Brindisi to Patras. There is no camping on board at this time of year so I would be interested in any observations about quality of either port or service provided.
> 
> I assume from Brindisi will be a little cheaper as a shorter journey


Sorry Webby, can't help personally as I've never travelled that route.

Bumped to the top and hopefully someone will see and be able to advise. :wink:

Pete


----------

